# Gravley 20g Total restore



## Justin_20g (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello Yall,

I have a gravley 20 g that I would like to totally restore to factory condition... A lilttle backstory... The Machine was one of 2 that my father used at work. He was the head grounds keeper at the high school.. During the summers, I would go up to his work, and he would sneak me up to the main field where I would cut with the Gravley, and its wing... Well, the high school got new machines.. At one point, I think he had the older model (8122 ?) and then the 20-g.. The 8122, Im not too sure what he did with, but its no longer there... the 20-g is... It does start, however I need to replace a part on the clutch (forward)... Hydros are still good.. The machine is well over 20 years, and was used professionally... Maintained better then you could imagine.... My father died last year, and I have memories of seeing him cutting the fields at the high school when I was in middle school, as well as the memories of using the machine myself.... Has anyone done a complete resto ? Im no mechanic by any means, however Ive fixed every issue I have ever had with tractors, and small engines with no issues... The machine is currently sitting outside, engine covered very well, and body covered.. It does run, however right now, there is no battery, and the gas tank is disconnected (ran out of gas in my other tractor)... Like I said, no forward, but reverse works.. need to replace the forward ring assembly on the clutch... Any comments are appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, welcome to Tractorforum.com, the most welcoming and sociable forum on the world wide web! Sounds like you have a great tractor there with a lot of great memories attached to it.
I'm sure there are a few members here that will jump in and help you as you do the restoration. Get us up to speed with a photo or two, and when you do get started, we'd sure like to follow along if you post as you go.
Cheers


----------



## Justin_20g (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for you kind, welcoming words.. I will post a few pictures later on today, or tomorrow.. While looking thru the "free" section of craigslist today, I came across my neighbors trac vac, and old simplicity tractor on there.. I know he never cheked the oil in his machines, and the engines are 99% most likely seized, however, I am tempted to grab them... Always wanted to make a 4 wheel drive lawn tractor... Someday...


----------

